# Aliens?



## Ithirahad (Apr 24, 2015)

See my signature.
Ungoliant? The Watcher in the Water? The weird stuff in the deepest sublevels of Moria? Tom Bombadil? Hell, Eru Illúvatar himself?


----------



## Sméagol (May 12, 2015)

Yessss... And ones timeses, when we was fishing, there was a _pretty_ fish, with scales like the precious, and stains likes the blood of goblinses. Must have been alienses. Must haves!


----------

